# Toughest bed sheets



## bri6679 (Oct 25, 2015)

I don't allow my dogs on the bed all the time but when I do I have bed sheets just for them but they rip usually pretty quickly is there any material I should look for the the " dog sheets "

Sent from my SM-N915P using Tapatalk


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

What thread count are you using? Low thread count sheets tear pretty easily. Anything 600 or above is pretty tough, and 1,000 count is luxurious. Expensive, but they last a really long time, so it's worth it. I have had really good luck getting 1,000 count sheets on overstock.com for good prices. If you don't see anything you like, come back every couple of days. Stock and prices change frequently.

Also, be sure you are trimming your dogs' nails often enough and correctly. The way most people do it isn't actually correct. (You trim up and down, not across.) Have a groomer or vet show you the proper method if you're not sure. Dremeling works really well, too.


----------



## Hiraeth (Aug 4, 2015)

I sleep with flannel sheets. I've never had a tearing problem. The rougher texture isn't for everyone, but I use them even in summer. I really dislike cotton and silk.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Hiraeth said:


> I sleep with flannel sheets. I've never had a tearing problem. The rougher texture isn't for everyone, but I use them even in summer. I really dislike cotton and silk.


Me too! Ugh I think smooth sheets are sticky. 

The flannel sheets do tear easily when they get old, but they seem pretty tough when reasonably new. I've never had a not-ancient sheet tear anyway .


----------



## Jen2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

Thread count is important, but even more important is the weave. Look for percale. It's more durable and "crisp".


----------



## BigLittle (May 28, 2014)

Fleece blankets are super dense and should stand up superbly to dogs’ nails. A high quality flannel bed set would also work. I would personally do flannel bed sheet set with a thin fleece blanket on top that covers the whole bed; dogs go on top of the fleece, humans go under it.

It would feel a bit rough, but you could also do a denim quilt. Dog beds are made of that stuff.


----------



## bri6679 (Oct 25, 2015)

Amaryllis said:


> What thread count are you using? Low thread count sheets tear pretty easily. Anything 600 or above is pretty tough, and 1,000 count is luxurious. Expensive, but they last a really long time, so it's worth it. I have had really good luck getting 1,000 count sheets on overstock.com for good prices. If you don't see anything you like, come back every couple of days. Stock and prices change frequently.
> 
> Also, be sure you are trimming your dogs' nails often enough and correctly. The way most people do it isn't actually correct. (You trim up and down, not across.) Have a groomer or vet show you the proper method if you're not sure. Dremeling works really well, too.


I'm not sure what the thread count is on the dog sheets the expensive sheets are for when my girlfriend comes over lol

Sent from my SM-N915P using Tapatalk


----------



## bri6679 (Oct 25, 2015)

bri6679 said:


> I'm not sure what the thread count is on the dog sheets the expensive sheets are for when my girlfriend comes over lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N915P using Tapatalk


Also my male dog nails never need to be cut because they grind themselves down( even if it needed to be done he would let me he is 100% submissive) but my female dog will not let me trim her nails ever since I did it incorrectly one time and cut too deep and must have hurt her unintentionally and ever since then I cannot cut her nails unless I want my fingers chewed off even with muzzle she goes to crazy and she is not a mean dog just do not try to touch her nails with a clipper the last time she had it done was when she had surgery on her ear last year and they had to put her under anesthesia 

Sent from my SM-N915P using Tapatalk


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

We use high thread count cotton sheets in the warm months, and flannel sheets in the winter. They are very sturdy but soft. We also use a dremel for nail trimming


----------



## MastiffGuy (Mar 23, 2015)

bri6679 said:


> Also my male dog nails never need to be cut because they grind themselves down( even if it needed to be done he would let me he is 100% submissive) but my female dog will not let me trim her nails ever since I did it incorrectly one time and cut too deep and must have hurt her unintentionally and ever since then I cannot cut her nails unless I want my fingers chewed off even with muzzle she goes to crazy and she is not a mean dog just do not try to touch her nails with a clipper the last time she had it done was when she had surgery on her ear last year and they had to put her under anesthesia
> 
> Sent from my SM-N915P using Tapatalk


Be careful about letting them grind down walk, you could end up with the some very tender toes, and or a infection.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

4 year old thread.


----------

